# Hysteroscopy or Endometrial Biopsy before IVF?



## Afamilygal

Hello ladies!!!
I am just curious if any of you have had a hysteroscopy or endometrial biopsy the cycle before an IVF cycle??
I have read a lot of studies that put the endometrial injury into positive light in regards to the effect it had on the IVF or FET (usually after a failed IVF).
My Dr has said that he won't do an endometrial biopsy since it is incredibly painful if it is not necessary but he will do a hysteroscopic evaluation (and look for any fibroids or potential issues while he is in there) 
DH thinks it is unnecessary since we have not had a failed IVF cycle (only a cancelled one due to few follicles) but we will resume in September and I am wondering if I should do this. I sort of feel that we might as well- after everything we have been through, if this could actually help- why not?

But I was hoping some of you might have an opinion or a story to share?
Thanks in advance!! :flower:


----------



## oneof14

Hey there lady, how is your summer going? I did have a hysterosopy but it was last year, prior to me going to a RE. My Ob did that along with am HSG, D&C and and laparoscopy. He decided that since I was already under anesthesia he will do all the test needed. I will say that that month, I did end up pregnant, only to have a chemical pregnancy. I never had an endometrial biopsy.


----------



## C&J

Hi there, I had endometrial scratching ( pipelle procedure) before this cycle. It wasnt painful at all just uncomfortable. Still going through the ivf process at the moment.


----------



## julesjules100

Afamilygal said:


> Hello ladies!!!
> I am just curious if any of you have had a hysteroscopy or endometrial biopsy the cycle before an IVF cycle??
> I have read a lot of studies that put the endometrial injury into positive light in regards to the effect it had on the IVF or FET (usually after a failed IVF).
> My Dr has said that he won't do an endometrial biopsy since it is incredibly painful if it is not necessary but he will do a hysteroscopic evaluation (and look for any fibroids or potential issues while he is in there)
> DH thinks it is unnecessary since we have not had a failed IVF cycle (only a cancelled one due to few follicles) but we will resume in September and I am wondering if I should do this. I sort of feel that we might as well- after everything we have been through, if this could actually help- why not?
> 
> But I was hoping some of you might have an opinion or a story to share?
> Thanks in advance!! :flower:

Hi there

I came across your post while looking for something else but just wanted to say that I had a pre-IVF hysteroscopy a few weeks ago (we're now one day from ER of cycle 1 IVF). My FS wanted to check that there was no scarring in the womb (I have a thin endometrium which is creating issues for us, moreso than the low AMH so he wanted to make sure that this wasn't creating an problem and try to shed more light on why it's so thin). The benefit of having this is that they can check for polyps/cysts/scarring etc that otherwise would not show up on scans or on a hysosys (which I've had too). 

In my case there was a little bit of scarring at the top of the womb so when they do the ET they are going to try to avoid this area. If you do have a hysteroscopy your FS can also do a biopsy then (while you're knocked out) if he feels its necessary. This is what my FS was going to do, although no need for the biopsy on the day as there was nothing of note. Hope this helps but in summary, I have had one before my first IVF and it was on my FS's recommendation. 

Jules x


----------



## Afamilygal

thanks ladies!!! I appreciate the responses!! :)

Hi oneof14!!! I missed you doll, how you been?? I see you have started stims, exciting!!! how is it coming?? any better response this time around? give me all the dets!!!

C&J and Jules, cant wait to hear if this cycle is successful!!! GL to all of you!

Jules- good point about being able to do a biopsy at the same time. I would like that since I have my concerns about implantation and autoimmunity. The biopsy can test my NK cells. My Dr has poo-pooed that idea which is infuriating. He also poo-pooed my having an AMH before my IVF since I was 'so young' and then after the cancelled IVF, my AMH was tested and it came back TERRIBLE. like someone going into menopause and Im 28!!!

damn Drs... they drive me nuts. Im going to ask him to do one anyways. my view is it cant hurt. Im leaning towards doing one... I wonder if it can cause internal scarring??? I have already had like 4. I guess when he was in there he could see that...

Thanks again for the responses! big hugs and TONS of luck to all of you! xo


----------



## oneof14

If you feel comfortable doing one, I would definitely ask, its your body!!

I started on Monday, I went in today only for b/w, I have to go for my first u/s on Friday (obv. so nervous). At least Im not going in daily like last cycle. So I'm not in a complete panic everyday. My AFC was 10 on Monday (not great), but as long as I have more than 6 mature I'm happy. 

Sorry about your AMH Levels, but you know that's not the end of the world. I read another poster on BnB had 0.00 AMH level and was able to get pg through IVF. 

I am praying September is a better month for you (and me) (I think that's when you'll be starting up again).


----------



## naranja

Hello, i have 2 embryos transfer in 3 weeks. I just came across the article about EB, so I contacted my RE. He said lets do the procedure on cycle 5 or 6 which is one week before transfer. Is it too late to do the EB??? Some artical says it is need to bedone one month before. Please advise!!!


----------



## julesjules100

I would have said yes but that's only an intuitive opinion as my RE wouldn't have done anything to jeopardise my endometrium right before transfer (mine was super thin so that maybe why). I would have expected them to look at doing investigations before starting ivf. Perhaps worth discussing with another RE at your clinic or trying to get another opinion elsewhere? Of course, you could put your foot down and say you don't want it in the ivf cycle. 

X


----------



## naranja

Thank you for your response!!! I will ask another clinic.


----------

